# Radioamatierisms >  Koki kaa antenas

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, nesen izdariju eksperimentus ar VLF uztvereeju - piesleedzu pie dabaa augosha koka zara antenas ieeju un var uztvert VLF signaalus gan klajaa vietaa, gan mezaa... Shaada metode izraadas, ka nav nekas jauns... jo netaa atradu, rakstus, ka citi VLF entuazisti arii izmanto kokus par antenaam.... 
1 un 2 pasaules karaa shaadu metodi izmantoja pat raidiishanai....
koka "antenas" izmantojamas liidz 0 - 1,6...3 MHz
googlee sk.
tree as a antenna
daziem vareetu likties ka taa ir kaareejaa diivainiiba... bet manupraat prieksh VLF ir ljoti praktiska - var uztvert kaa klajaa vietaa, taa arii mezaa - kur parasti E antenas nedarbojas... pie tam nav liidzi jaaneesaa stienja antena, bet lokans vadinsh ar krokodiljiem galaa.... ( uztvereeju, vadinju un austinjas var iebaazt kabataa )... taatad mobils un eerts....

----------


## Isegrim

> 1 un 2 pasaules karaa shaadu metodi izmantoja pat raidiishanai...


 Žēl, ka Štirlics to nezināja - šis tak varētu vadiņus uz parka stūriem izvilkt un periodiski "antenas" pārslēgt. "Nacisti" kā muļķi braukātu ar saviem pelengatoriem apkārt...  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

uz pavasara pusi koku "antenas" mezaa saak sliktaak tvert... un naakas vien atgriesties pie standarta metodes - stienja antena un atklaata, klaja vieta...

----------

